# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Lionel Messi

## ClaY_MorE

Të gjithë tifozët e Lionel Messit të mblidhen këtu e të diskutojnë mbi lojtarin që dita ditës po ngjit shkallët e karrierës duke u renditur tek lojtarët më të mirë të fushës së blertë.

----------


## ShocK

Një lojtar shumë i mirë, e vetmja "armë" që i mungon eshte gjatësia... Por nuk i duhet shumë nje lojtari të tillë, sepse është shume i mirë ne lojën me këmbë  :shkelje syri: .

Një pyetje kisha  :ngerdheshje: , "shaka".

*Pse e kane quajtur Messidona*? I bie pak si ters, apo ngaqë duan ta krahasojnë me Maradonën?

----------


## jack_sparow

Te pakten ja vini Maramessi jo messidona

----------


## Goldanitus

Pse Messidona a keshtu e ka emrin a Lionel Messi. Nese po e bejme nje teme per Mesin se paku edhe emrin e temes t'ia shkruajme ashtu siq e ka e jo Messidona(une ende nuk kam ndegjuar per ndonje lojtar me kete emer)

----------


## jack_sparow

E kane shpikur tifozet e barces ketu ne forumishqiptar,kete emer

----------


## OO7

LOL çerrat e barçes i therrasin keshtu se e gjithe bota i thote Lionel Messi!

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Personalisht e quaj Lionel Messi, as Leo 

Messi nje eshte dhe nje do te kete. C'do lojtar ka karakteristikat e veta. Messi ka ato karakteristika qe nuk i ka pasur dhe qe nuk i ka lojtar aktualisht. 
Uroj te vezhdoj me kete ecuri, sepse do dal lojtari me i mire ite gjith kohrave.*

----------


## Morning star

Lojtar i mire eshte, ama 1 vit fame do kete sdo te zgjase me shume  :shkelje syri: 

Lojtar qe me pelqen kur luan edhe te ekzekuton nuk te fal, edhe vetem Didier Drogba qe luan ne angli me Chelsea.. eshte i vetmi lojtar i kompletuar Sulmues me tipare te verteta Sulmuesi, nuk eshte lojtar qe ben si femer si balerine, eshte lojtar shum dinak edhe i fuqishem.. Drogba eshte Nr-1 per mua, vetem se ai nuk ka menaxher te mire qe ta ktheje ne nje yll boteror edhe ti dale nami sa Ronaldinhos apo Messidonias.. :P

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Lojtarin nuk e bejne menaxheret, por kembet e veta. Drogba nuk eshte se po luan tek Wigan, qe mos te marri fame.... Dhe ky luan ne ekip te njohtur.

Lojtari o specialist, nuk del si Drogba 30 vjec, por del qe 18 vjec.

----------


## no name

_Nuk ka fjale per Messin tregon fusha se kush eshte! 

Go Messidona Go vetem keshtu vazhdo!_

----------


## Morning star

nuk krahasoet messi me maradonen mos lini name.

----------


## no name

*Mesi, “mbreti” i Spanjes!* 

  Talenti argjentinas i Barcelones vazhdon t’i habise te gjithe me golat dhe lojen e tij. Nuk do t’ia dije se cili eshte kundershtari i radhes, por vetem di te beje detyren e tij dhe te ndihmoje skuadren ne cdo ndeshje. Edhe kunder Atletikos se Madridit, Mesi arriti te shenonte perseri dhe ky ishte goli i gjashte ne kampionat ne shtate takime te zhvilluara. Ne gjashte ndeshjet e fundit te Barcelones, Leo ka arritur te shenoje rregullisht, pa vene asnjehere ne dyshim formen e tij sportive. As Henri dhe as Ronaldinjo nuk mund te krahasohen me te, te pakten per momentin. Por, ne kampin e Barcelones asnje nuk habitet me magjine e shfaqur nga talenti 20?vjecar, sepse Mesi i ka paralajmeruar te gjithe sezonin e kaluar, atehere kur “imitoi” dy golat e mitit Diego Armando Maradones. Per te gjithe mbrojtjet kundershtare, ky ishte vetem nje paralajmerim nga ana e Lionel Mesit, i cili kete fillim sezoni ka arritur te shenoje tete gola me fanellen e Barcelones (gjashte ne kampionat dhe dy ne Champions League). Qe ne ndeshjen kunder Seviljes ne “Camp Nou”, e fituar nga Barcelona 2?1, me dy golat te tij, Mesi nuk ka rreshtur se shenuari. Dy golat kunder Seviljes, nje perballe Lionit, dy kunder Saragozes, nje perballe Levantes, nje kunder Shtutgartit dhe nje kunder Atletikos se Madridit, viktima e fundit e argjentinasit, tregojne qarte momentin e mire dhe madheshtine e Lionel Mesit. Tifozet ne “Camp Nou” jane “dashuruar” pas tij dhe lojes qe zhvillon ne cdo ndeshje, megjithate, te gjithe dhe vecanerisht tekniku Frenk Rajkard, kerkon qe argjentinasi te vazhdoje me keto ritme. 


sportekspres

----------


## Goldanitus

> *Personalisht e quaj Lionel Messi, as Leo 
> 
> Messi nje eshte dhe nje do te kete. C'do lojtar ka karakteristikat e veta. Messi ka ato karakteristika qe nuk i ka pasur dhe qe nuk i ka lojtar aktualisht. 
> Uroj te vezhdoj me kete ecuri, sepse do dal lojtari me i mire ite gjith kohrave.*


Po hajt pra tregomi dy lojtar ne boten e futbollit me karakteristika te njejta. Kush eshte ai lojtar qe i ka karakteristikat te ngjajshme me Zidanin, Ronaldon, Kakan etj etj. Nuk mund t'i gjesh dy lojtar ne kete bote qe i kane karakteristikat e njejta.

----------


## RaPSouL

Messi eshte aktualish ne form te shkelqyeshme , mirepo kur vjen fjala tem nje Maradonne , ndryshojne pak hesapet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Po hajt pra tregomi dy lojtar ne boten e futbollit me karakteristika te njejta. Kush eshte ai lojtar qe i ka karakteristikat te ngjajshme me Zidanin, Ronaldon, Kakan etj etj. Nuk mund t'i gjesh dy lojtar ne kete bote qe i kane karakteristikat e njejta.


*Messi shtrin ne toke 4-5 lojtar. Te gjith ata lojtar qe ke permendur ti aty lart, nuk kane lidhje fare me Messi-n. Messi eshte ai qe i jep bukurin futbollit, me pak fjale nese shikon Messin te luaj, futboolli behet disa here me i kendshem. ESHTE FUTBOLLI VETE ME PAK FJALE. 

Nuk di me cfare syri e shifni futbollin ju, por nese dini te luani ndopak vete futbolll atehere do kuptoni me qarte mrekullit qe ben Messi ne loje. 
Nuk kam pare lojtar deri me sote te kaloj nga 4-5 kundershtar, te mbaj topin ne spirnt e siper ngjitur me kemben..... Te jete aq i qete ne loje, dhe shume i thjeshte mbi te gjitha.


*

----------


## Goldanitus

Postuar me pare nga AIRON^BOY
[QUOTE=AIRON^BOY;1718265][B]Messi shtrin ne toke 4-5 lojtar. Te gjith ata lojtar qe ke permendur ti aty lart, nuk kane lidhje fare me Messi-n. Messi eshte ai qe i jep bukurin futbollit, me pak fjale nese shikon Messin te luaj, futboolli behet disa here me i kendshem. ESHTE FUTBOLLI VETE ME PAK FJALE. 

Nuk di me cfare syri e shifni futbollin ju, por nese dini te luani ndopak vete futbolll atehere do kuptoni me qarte mrekullit qe ben Messi ne loje. 
Nuk kam pare lojtar deri me sote te kaloj nga 4-5 kundershtar, te mbaj topin ne spirnt e siper ngjitur me kemben..... Te jete aq i qete ne loje, dhe shume i thjeshte mbi te gjitha.



 O zoteri airon boy.Te njejten gje e kane bere edhe Zidan, Ronaldo(i Brazilit), Owen etj. Kur ishin ne kulmin e karrieres, dhe te gjithe kane thene per keta: ja ky do te behet  futbollisti me i mire i te gjitha koherave nje dite sepse akush nuk i ka keto aftesi. Mirpo nje lendim apo renie ne forme kane bere qe njerezit ti harrojne keta futbolliste. P.sh Owen e keni pare se qka ka bere ne boterin 1998, pastaj Ronaldo. Mirpo lendimet kane ndryshuar qdo gje madje edhe pikepamjet e njerezve per keta. Keta tani i perkasin te kaluares, ani pse keta ende merren me futboll aktiv. Siq po thuani ju per Mesin shume kush ka thene per Ronaldon dhe Owenin te njejtat fjale. A mund te themi per Owenin se eshte lojtari me i miri i te gjitha koherave vetem qe ka shkelqyer ne boterorin 1998 dhe ne klubin e tij per 2-3 sezona? Pasi ne boteroret e ardhshem ai ka qene nje deshtim i plote. E njejta gje vlen edhe per Mesin per te cilin eshte ky sezoni i pare qe po i tregon plotesisht aftesite e veta(edhe sezoni i kaluar mund te them se ka qene i shkelqyer per Mesin. 
Pra mendohu per ate qe je duke e thene sepse ende ky eshte sezoni i pare per Mesin.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Cfare me tregon Owen ti ? Owen beri nje gol ndaj Argjenitnes, dhe kaq.... Ca Owen me tregon, ore se ben tjetri nje loje ne botror nuk do te thoje qe eshte superlojtar. Oweni beri nje gol me Argjnetinen dhe kaq. Eshte turp tani te besh krahasimin e Owenit me te Messit.

Nuk me intereson fare mua sezoni i pare apo i fundit.  Di qe Messi ben futbollin me te bukur deri me sot sa une kam pare futboll.

Eshte stil qe ne kuptimin e plot te fjales : I ben sex mbrojtesave.*

----------


## sLimShady

Airon Boy ti shume teper e eksagjeron historine e ketij lojtari, nuk po thot njeri qe eshte lojtar i keq por nuk edhe ashtu sic e pershkruanti.Ne boteror nuk tregoi asigje,vitin e kaluar as  ne champions e as ne primeradivision nuk tregoi asigje.Tani per nja 10 ndeshje dashke ta besh ti lojtarin me te mire te gjitha kohrave?.Kur thu turp ta krahasosh Mesin me Ronaldon ne fakt turp ta prahosh Ronaldon me Messin,sepse ronaldo ne cdo boteror ka qen golashenuesi me i mire,po ja qe pati fatin e keq nga lendimet.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Ore ju e dini se futbolli qenka botrori vetem ? E para e punes Messi ne botror vajti pasi kishte qene 4 muaj i demtuar me pare.

Ne champions league tre ndeshje luajti Messi, pasi u demtua. Ne primiera i beri nga 17 gola, duke munguar nja 4 muaj. 
Po ca Ronaldo thua, ne nje botror ka gal goleshenuesi me i mire. Flasim me stilin e lojes qe ka Messi. Nuk duket lojtari tek golat, lojtari duket menyra si e perdor topin. Mos na beni sikur jeni tranjerer.

----------


## sLimShady

Amon mer ca thu ti e bone lojtarin me te mire te te gjitha kohrave per 10 ndeshje.Po marr shembul nje interviste te Fabio Capellos kur u tranferua Ronaldo tek milani tha "*Lojtar me teknik akoma skam stervitur ne karrieren time*".

Lerja kohes Airon te tregoj se si qysh tek do behet messi ,mos bej bum akoma pa hudh hapin perpara  :shkelje syri:

----------

